# 2007 nissan maxima SQ CAR



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Over the last 2 months I have had 2 hospital stays that have racked up a massive amount of medical bills and my monthly prescription bill has x20 on me. So in the wake of everything that is going on I have had to make some decisions and changes that I did not want to make. Health and health expenses or a hobby that I love? Well my decision is for the health at the moment. I am going to make some life changes that will focus on keeping my medical expenses in check. 

On that note I am selling my 07 Nissan Maxima SQ comp car. 

I know that I love the sport and can always build something later on, but for now it is something I have to do.

Please feel free to contact me with questions.

Nissan : Maxima: eBay Motors (item 120624030603 end time Sep-27-10 09:25:02 PDT)


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, hope you get back in the game asap, but first I hope your health is stable and / or cured.


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

that's a nice maxima, sorry about the situation for having to sell it. I'll be sure to tell my friends about the auction.


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

Well i just got my sons report card so i trade you any misc body parts you would need to make yourself better for the car


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

What is the reserve set at please.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

[Dr. Evil] One _MILLION_, dollars[/Dr. Evil]


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn this sucks. I know a lot of time, money ,and most of all passion went into this build. Your priorities are right and I hope all is well with your health. 
Cany believe Todd does not ditch the SS Camaro build in exchange for this?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Abram, sorry to hear about this man. You have the Team's support...


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

That's an awesome build. Best wishes on your return to health!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, sorry to hear that, Abram. I hope all is well. Do you still plan on competing at finals this year if the car hasn't sold by then?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes I will.

Thanks




basher8621 said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that, Abram. I hope all is well. Do you still plan on competing at finals this year if the car hasn't sold by then?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Good to know you will still be there. I take it you are competing ModSQ, or are you going to run multiple classes?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Really sorry to hear about this. I hope everything works out. I wish you and your family the best.

and I hope the bidding starts going cause at the moment its way too low..

again...sorry to see this. your a great guy and a long time asset to DIYMA


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Jax, you live here in town, if you have time you should come to finals and hear his car. it sounds great as I got the chance to listen to it in Hot Springs. If you do go let me know I have a coupn to get you $2 or $3 off admission.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

basher8621 said:


> Jax, you live here in town, if you have time you should come to finals and hear his car. it sounds great as I got the chance to listen to it in Hot Springs. If you do go let me know I have a coupn to get you $2 or $3 off admission.


we will see..remind me..ha ha...wife wouldnt get it...

the bids on this car are stupid low. cant believe people are being so cheap.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah but it is not a big deal. You never know it may get higher at the last minute. 




JAX said:


> we will see..remind me..ha ha...wife wouldnt get it...
> 
> the bids on this car are stupid low. cant believe people are being so cheap.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I am sure it will but its not just Joe average Max either...I just want you to get your max money...ha ha ..max money

I know its worth a lot more. I used to buy for a dealer.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: 2007 nissan maxima SQ CAR NEW EBAY LINK*

*PLEASE NOTE*
The car did not sell. Bidder bid the wrong amount then had the nerve to tell me it was a mistake after the auction end. No problems, I just spent the last hour canceling the transaction and on the phone with eBay making sure they credit everything. I have also relisted the car and here is the new link.

*Nissan : Maxima: eBay Motors (item 120627035394 end time Oct-07-10 10:37:22 PDT)*


PLEASE make sure you bid correctly. I was all excited then I found out my car did not sell.



8675309 said:


> Over the last 2 months I have had 2 hospital stays that have racked up a massive amount of medical bills and my monthly prescription bill has x20 on me. So in the wake of everything that is going on I have had to make some decisions and changes that I did not want to make. Health and health expenses or a hobby that I love? Well my decision is for the health at the moment. I am going to make some life changes that will focus on keeping my medical expenses in check.
> 
> On that note I am selling my 07 Nissan Maxima SQ comp car.
> 
> ...


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

man that stinks....I hope you neg the guy for wasting your time..and causing another bidder who may have been serious to loose. 

There really is no way anymore to accidentally bid the wrong amount unless your on crack when your online...

I cant stand that excuse...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

What a loser, if you win an auction pay for it. He was just F'ing around...

GLWS again!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

That's a bunch of BS. Good luck with the sale, again.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

It looks like the guy tried to nickle his way to top bidder, decided to throw out a high number to trump the top bidder, and in the process reached your reserve. 
Its like those asshats that bid on Lambos and Ferraris playing one-upmanship knowing damn well they don't intend on buying the car. Stupid asses.

Sorry to hear your time was wasted and hope that everything works out with the medical bills. GLWS!


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice maxima, glws.


----------

